# Looking for iron tigelliera



## luzianne (May 8, 2017)

I am looking for a tigelliera made of cast iron, the type to be used on a stovetop, not electric. Most of what I've found online are aluminum and the rest will not ship to the US. Aluminum ones just don't work nearly as well because they don't hold the heat as long. Can anyone suggest where I might find one?

Here's an example of what I'm talking about:

http://www.enricopruni.it/en_GB/mold-tigelle-7-seats.php

Thanks!


----------



## luzianne (May 8, 2017)

I knew this might be a tough one, but nobody has any suggestions at all?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Have you tried antique stores or auction houses? Ebay, Etsy and other websites might have an old one for sale.


----------



## luzianne (May 8, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions, Chefwriter.  I did try eBay, but not antiques stores or auction houses.  If I lived in another part of the country, that might be a possibility, but I live in Louisiana and the likelihood of finding authentic Italian cooking tools someplace like that is virtually nil.

I will try Etsy, however.  Thanks!


----------

